# Reverse sear tri-tip on the Traeger and Weber kettle



## Therealtrome (May 3, 2020)

First tri-tip on the T!

Came out amazing...

Took about 2 hours at 225 with Traeger signature pellets. Let it rest for 10 or 15 minutes while the jumbo lump was getting red hot on the Weber kettle. Reverse seared for five minutes of side then let rest for another 10 or 15 minutes and came out juicy and tender and absolutely amazing!

Poor image quality I only had videos of the meat no pictures so this is just a screenshot of a video that I did LOL!

Most of my videos get posted on social media. 
@scottishglutes on tictok


----------

